# Installer appli en double



## Fred 80 (21 Juin 2021)

Bonjour
Est il possible d’installer 2 fois la même appli ? 
l’idée est d’installer en doublon une appli domotique pour gérer 2 sites différents.
la question se pose sur un iphone et un iPad.
merci


----------



## flotow (21 Juin 2021)

Non


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2021)

Tu peux installer l’application sur les deux appareils mais pas deux fois sur le meme. J’ai le souci pour mon application de banque qui ne peut gérer qu’un compte, or, j’en ai deux .


----------



## ericse (21 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> or, j’en ai deux .


Comme beaucoup   
C'est le cas de l'App de la Banque Postale, qui n'a pas pensé qu'un couple âgé (leur coeur de cible quand même) puisse avoir 2 comptes et un seul iPhone (déjà quand ils ont un iPhone), et les menace de couper leur accès s'ils n'activent pas Certicode...


----------

